# Mulm durch Sauger ohne Nachwuchs zu schädigen entfernen



## mareike (29. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe heute wieder über eine Stunde im Teich gestanden und mit dem Kescher einen Eimer Mulm rausgefischt. Der Mulm liegt locker auf den Stufen. Habe sehr viel Nachwuchs, kleine niedliche bunte Fische. Will im Herbst mit dem Sauger  versuchenden Mulm vom Boden abzusaugen. Wie macht man das, ohne dass die kleinen Fische aufgesaugt werden. Dann sind sie sicher kaputt.

Wie macht ihr das?

Viele Grüße mareike


----------



## Regina S. (29. Aug. 2017)

Huhu, ich habe heute meinen Teich zum ersten Mal mit einem Schlammsauger bearbeitet. Ich habe gestern schon ein bisschen vom Wasser abgesaugt. Heute morgen dann weiter mit der Hauspumpe, dann habe ich die Fische rausgefangen, ging ganz gut, danach weiter mit Schlammsauger......... jetzt hab ich dennTeich fertig, in den nächsten Tagen kommen dann die Fische wieder rein.


----------



## groecamp (29. Aug. 2017)

ich sauge mit dem gardena Dauger...leider gibt es den nicht mehr....hier wird durch Unterdruck glaub der Dreck angesaugt...
sollte man ein Tier eingesaugt dann kann man es leicht wieder in das Wasser werfen...durch dieses Prinzip wird nichts geschreddert. Hab somit einige Larven wieder zurückbefordert.


----------



## mareike (30. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,
danke für eure Beiträge. Die Fische alle rausfangen ist für mich Stress und auch für die Fische. Ich habe auch einen alten Gardena Sauger, der sich immer wieder schnell abstellt. Ob man dann in dem Schlamm kleine  Fische findet, wird auch schwierig sein. Ich würde ja auch vor die Düse ein Stück Netz anbringen, aber dann saugt er mir ja sicher den Schlamm nicht hoch. Wahrscheinlich muss ich es drauf ankommen lassen in der Hoffnung, dass die Fische sich wo anders aufhalten.

Viele Grüße mareike


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2017)

Servus Mareike

Ist die Mulmschicht den schon so ausgeprägt das man ran muß ?
Der Mulm wird nur dann kritisch, wenn man ihn aufwühlt. Da werden Bakterien, Festtoffe und Ammoniumverbindungen freigesetzt.
Auch verstecken sich im Mulm Larven verschiedener Insekten.
Also wenn es nur wegen unserem Blick für Reinheit dient würde ich es lassen.

Eventuell für den Herbst zum Laubfall ein feinmaschiges Netz über den Teich spannen, daß das Laub nicht in den Teich gelangen kann.
Würde ich sinnvoller erachten, als den Teich im Herbst immer einer Reinigungsaktion zu unterziehen.

Hast vielleicht ein Bild vom Teich ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Wetterleuchten (31. Aug. 2017)

Ich stehe auch vor dem Problem, Mulm schonend entfernen zu müssen und habe da auch einen Plan, der allerdings ist gerade noch Theorie.  Grundsätzlich bin ich da ja Helmuts Meinung. Allerdings ist die "Mulm"schicht inzwischen keine mehr sondern eine fette aneorbe stinkende Schlammschicht und die  m u s s  raus, wenigstens teilweise. Ich habe zwar keinen Fischnachwuchs, dafür jede Menge Jungmolche und Libellenlarven.
Von Teichsaugern halte ich nicht viel, seit der mit dem Teich geerbte kläglich versagt hat und inzwischen auch keinen Mucks mehr tut. Zur Tierschonung wollte ich ursprünglich den Mulm mittels Luftheber-Technik absaugen und die geförderte Plörre durch eine kleintierfreundlich gestaltete Filterbox in den Teich zurücklaufen lassen. Das scheint aber bei meinen Mengen etwas arg unrealistisch. Bei relativ überschaubaren Schlamm-Mengen wäre das trotzdem mMn die geeignetste Methode bei gleichzeitiger Schonung von Kleingetier.

Ich habe mich jetzt für Baggern entschieden: erst kommen sämtliche Unterwasserpflanzen im zu reinigenden Teichabschnitt zusammen mit Teichwasser in zwei Maurerbütten (die sind schon älter und mehfach gebraucht, neue müssten erst auswittern). Damit ist ein großer Teil der dort ansässigen Kleintiere zusammen mit den Pflanzen in Sicherheit, der Rest flüchtet vermutlich in den Bereich, der noch Pflanzen und damit Deckung hat. Dann wird im geräumten Abschnitt der Schlamm mit einem Sielreiniger händisch Stück für Stück raus"gebaggert". Dadurch, dass die Schaufel nach dem Baggerprinzip erst im Schlamm geschlossen wird, erhoffe ich mir, dass von den wenigen im betroffenen Teichbereich eventuell noch verbliebenen Tieren kaum eines da rein geraten wird. Und ich habe einen ebenen Betonboden, der dabei kaum beschädigt werden kann, bei Folie muss man da vermutlich vorsichtig sein. Da dabei bestimmt auch eine Menge Dreck und giftige Stoffe aufgewirbelt werden, lasse ich den ursprünglich geplanten Luftheber parallel als Filterung mitlaufen.
Joa, klingt aufwendig, aber ich erwarte mindestens 100 l Dreck, da lohnt sich das. Wenn alles gut geht, kommt am WE der Sielreiniger und ich bin mit dem Gebastel fertig, dann probiere ich, ob das so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2017)

Servus Beate

Wie kommt es eigentlich zu "sondern eine fette aneorbe stinkende Schlammschicht" ? 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Wetterleuchten (31. Aug. 2017)

Hi Helmut,

hat sich über die langen Jahre so angesammelt, die betroffene Stelle ist ab Teichkante 2 m tief, Filtertechnik ist nicht vorhanden und letzten Herbst kam als Krönung dann noch der Laub-Supergau dazu, weil wir's aufgrund mehrerer unglücklicher Umstände nicht gebacken bekamen, das Laubschutznetz aufzuspannen. Die --genialerweise  - direkt am Teich gepflanzte und über die langen Jahre mächtig gewachsene Weide hat entsprechend Blattmasse reingeworfen und mindestens 11Jahre alt ist der Teich jetzt auch (vor genau 10 haben wir ihn übernommen). Die letzten noch verbliebenen und noch nicht vom __ Reiher geholten Fische haben den letzten Winter trotz Belüftung auch nicht überlebt. Der kritische Punkt ist jetzt definitiv erreicht, bzw. gerade überschritten.


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2017)

Danke für deine Erklärung .... jetzt ist einiges klarer.

Dann wümsche ich gutes gelingen und hoffe das es so schonend wie möglich von statten geht.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Tomy26 (31. Aug. 2017)

Hallo
Also zum Thema Teichsauger habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit den Pondovac 4 gemacht.
Hat keine Pumpe die die Tiere schreddert.
Er saugt über Vakuum an und lässt das Wasser über ein 2 Kammersystem wieder ab.
Ich stelle den Sauger immer etwas höher damit ich das Wasser nacheinander in zwei große Kübel ablaufen lassen kann.
Der Größte teil der Tiere verbleibt im Kübel und kann im Anschluss wieder in den Teich gesetzt werden.


Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Und ich habe einen ebenen Betonboden, der dabei kaum beschädigt werden kann,


gerade hier sollte der Sauger sehr gut funktionieren, aber bei 2 Meter tiefe ist langsam auch Schluss.


----------



## mareike (31. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,

Helmut, sollte man denn den Mulm auf den Stufen auch liegen lassen? Der lässt sich gut mit dem Kescher beseitigen. Ich dachte nur daran, dass im Winter die Fische mit dem Mulm auf dem Grund klar kommen müssen. Das Absaugen ist sowieso sehr schwierig, da ich auf dem Grund Unterwasserpflanzen habe, die bis an die Wasseroberfläche ragen und durch das Saugen vielleicht ausgerissen werden.

Ein viertel des Teiches habe ich ein Netz ganzjährig gespannt wegen dem __ Fischreiher, weil sich die Fische wegen der Fütterung hier aufhalten. Sowie die Blätter fallen, decke ich den Teich mit einem Netz ab. 

Gruß mareike


----------

